

Dragbox - Drag and share your code - mindbreaker
http://www.dragbox.org

======
Jemm
Nice design.

btw. I dragged a small jpeg and got this error:"No executable files allowed.
Only source code"

~~~
mindbreaker
Hi,

dragbox is only for soure code files. It is not an image uploader. More
informations here: <http://dragbox.org/what>

greetings

